
Ask HN: What tool do you suggest for Websocket development? - sazary
Hi<p>I&#x27;m implementing a Webscoket server using go, and I need to have an interactive way to send messages to it and debug it. For REST APIs, I use Postman, and it had simplified my workflow hugely. Is there something like that for Websockets? Currently I&#x27;m using Dark Websocket Terminal, and it leaves much to desire for.<p>Thanks a lot.
======
arms
Good question, I'm interested in hearing other people's suggestions.

I don't use go, but I've worked with websockets in Elixir + Phoenix, and one
thing that's been really helpful is being able to open up the REPL and
broadcast directly to the websocket. Would you be able to do something like
this in go?

~~~
sazary
I dont think so, I haven't seen anything like that

------
JimmyAustin
Charlie proxy has great support for viewing web sockets traffic live, which
has been a great help for me. Not sure if it can inject traffic though.

------
BrandonBradley
You can run a Websocket client in a test suite that tests your server. Have
you considered this strategy?

------
samblr
"Currently I'm using Dark Websocket Terminal, and it leaves much to desire
for"

What are things you recommend exist in this type of application ?

